# flushing question ... EMBRYO TRANSFER



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

We purchased a new doe this past weekend out of 2DOX Cuger ... we are debating flushing her, but, that is something new to me ... I understand the general process, but, a few questions ... 

> why do it?
> what are the risks?
> will she still be fertile after the flush?

Thanks


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: flushing question*

There is really not reason to flush her unless she is have problems passing her afterbirth.We had to flush on of our does because she could not pass her afterbirth and she was fine afterwards. As long as everything is clean and sanitary it should be very safe. Yes she will be fertile if you do flush her


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: flushing question*



Lost Prairie said:


> There is really not reason to flush her unless she is have problems passing her afterbirth.We had to flush on of our does because she could not pass her afterbirth and she was fine afterwards. As long as everything is clean and sanitary it should be very safe. Yes she will be fertile if you do flush her


 Wrong kind of "flushing" there.

Here is a better idea if you need it.

_As breeding season quickly approaches, goat owners should think about whether or not to
flush their breeding does. What is flushing? Flushing in simple terms refers to putting the
animals on a higher plain of nutrition 30 days prior to breeding and 30 days after
breeding to cause the does to gain weight and body condition. After 30 days the does are
returned to a maintenance diet. The purpose of flushing is to facilitate better ovulation
rates and increased implantation rates resulting in better conception rates and increased
twinning rates. Flushing normally involves using a supplement high in energy and/or
protein. Under the correct circumstances the practice of flushing can reap many benefits;
however, it is not ideal for every situation.
How to Determine if Flushing is Necessary?
Since the goal of flushing is to gain weight and body condition in the does, thin does in
poor body condition tend to respond the best. Does in good body condition will tend to
respond favorably too. However, does that are in excessive body condition will likely
have no response or may actually respond negatively to flushing. The question now is
how can you tell where your goats fall in terms of body condition?_


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: flushing question*



sweetgoats said:


> Wrong kind of "flushing" there.


Oops! Sorry!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: flushing question*

Ooo.. that was funny. I think it is a weird term to use. Who came up with the term 'flushing' as it does not obey the literal meaning of the word. No wonder people get confused with this english language. We just 'flushed' our does then. They will be ready soon to rotate in with the buck.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: flushing question*



Lost Prairie said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong kind of "flushing" there.
> ...


 Oh I believe we have all done that.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: flushing question*

I am with you I had no idea what it meant when I first heard it and it did not sound like something I wanted to try until I learned what it meant.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: flushing question*

And then to make it even more confusing there is "flushing" meaning embryo transfer........


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: flushing question*



Happy Hobby Farmer said:


> And then to make it even more confusing there is "flushing" meaning embryo transfer........


Wow, this is funny ... I actually meant embryo transfer ... I should have clarified ... so, what about embryo transfer


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

To me its a personal decision, depends on funding, the vet you have available, the recipient does you have, the quality of the buck & doe.....
Here's some articles that might help.
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=731
http://www.tiptonboergoats.com/EmbryoTransfer.html


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

There have been known cases of does losing fertility after being flushed, but many many other does have been flushed, then bred and produced triplets and even quads.

Breeders do it if they have two phenominal animals, and don't want to wait 5 breedings to get a large number of kids out of the two. By flushing they are able to flood the market with maybe 10 kids in one season instead of maybe 2.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Also, there is no damage to the doe, so she can keep on showing and winning, without having to take a break to recoop from raising kids.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi I know this was from a while back but we were thinking about doing embryo transfer in my goats.
Its safe right? 
How offten does it fail? 
And my main question is gotmygoat said you can breed twice a year if you idk embryo transfer. Is that still said for breed/show goats (Boer)???


----------



## Rabun Farms Boer Goats (Oct 25, 2017)

Flushing also refers to removing fertilized eggs from a top quality doe and implanting them into recip does (which are good moms but lesser quality may not be full blood). Donor does are generally top quality show animals that you want to multiply the genetics quickly on, you sometimes can get enough fertilized eggs to put a couple in 10 or so does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very old thread but, good info added there.


----------

